# How do you cut PVC conduit without cutting wires?



## snaple4 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have my meter base on a wall. It does have a main disconnect. The conduit exits right then go up the wall. I need to install a feed through panel. Has anyone cut 2" pvc with wires inside? it is 3 AL 0/4 wire. I have a wire pvc cutter but don't think i could keep from getting the wire.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hack saw blade?  Maybe a dremel with small cut off wheel.


----------



## RBrad (Feb 4, 2020)

How about some pics of your setup? I've done it several ways. Wire rope, cable, sawzall. If you can kill the power the best route is to disconnect the wires and pull them back, cut, and reconnect.  If you can't pull the wire back there are methods of shielding the wire that I've done successfully but electric absolutely has to be off. You're utility will usually do this and stand by to reconnect.


----------



## snaple4 (Feb 4, 2020)

I can kill the power at the meter. Can’t pull the wires back up but I can Unhook them from the main. I would like to put new panel next to meter panel if possible.


----------



## RBrad (Feb 4, 2020)

Kill power at the meter, pull wires back out the LB cut conduit and install new panel.  Its going to be a bit more challenging with the PVC pipe being out of level. You're also going to have to bond the ground and neutral together at the new panel and separate them at the old box as that will become a sub pane unless it was done that way on the original insatll (it should have been). If that seems like it might be over your skill level consult with a licensed electrician.


----------



## fbelec (Feb 15, 2020)

i agree 100% with RBrad about the skill level. i've done it with a hacksaw blade like what was said earlier. the pipe cuts easy so not alot of work. if i were you i would not use power tools to do it. it's to easy to make a mistake. and if you did cut the insulation no big deal if it tapeable do it if not it's pvc it's not going to short up against plastic


----------



## snaple4 (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the helpful hints and warnings. As far as electrical goes I am fairly competent due to the work I do. There are a few things electricians do on a regular basis that I don’t (such as cut pipe with wires in them) so they know the tricks.

The only things left are cleanup and finishing the conduit and junction for my water pump. It is the wire running down the left of the meter with the exposed wire nuts.


----------

